# Anyone planning a South Coast meet ?



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Been looking for a local meet as I'm in Portsmouth and wondered if there were any being organised ?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

i tried to organise one for a tunnel run on the A3 but didnt have that much intrest. not sure whos the southern rep. maybe you should try and orgainse one.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys, Damien is the south coast rep. Send him a PM


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Id be up for this as well.


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in !!!


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm keen. Somewhere near the sea!! I work 2 weeks on/off so keep me posted!


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

matty fitz said:


> i tried to organise one for a tunnel run on the A3 but didnt have that much intrest. not sure whos the southern rep. maybe you should try and orgainse one.


Think it was just the two of us that were up for it mate , just got back from a tunnel run ....amazing at night 

HopeFully we'll get something sorted this time.....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would be interested depending on what, when, where etc..

(as the ex-South Coast rep, it was hard work getting events to work, however maybe a "new broom" in Hampshire could make things work........? )


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Hopefully the South coast rep will see this thread soon and get something arranged.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

How about a ports down hill meeting ??, Great burger van there, and there is always car and motorbike clubs meeting there, Nice view too lol


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me.....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

nilrem said:


> Hopefully the South coast rep will see this thread soon and get something arranged.


Problem is Damien is more "Brighton" South Coast than "Solent" South Coast


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll be back down that way at some point in the next 6-8 weeks so I'll keep my eyes on events pages


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> I'll be back down that way at some point in the next 6-8 weeks so I'll keep my eyes on events pages


Thanks again for the rear light contacts I couldn't believe how easy or quick they were to do


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so looking at the above looks like we have between four or five at the mo without even really trying, so im sure we could get at least ten sorted, So lets try to get something organised.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I tried to organise a run down to the Royal Armouries a couple of years back, but no interest at all. It used to be free; some good roads round there; and massive weapons. What's not to love?


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

By the sounds of it there hasnt been much joy in getting something arranged on the south coast, But maybe there are more of us now, so it should work. At the end of the day if theres only three of us that turn up somewhere have a chat and a pint (not that Im condoning drink driving, I did say A pint), Then it can always grow if we get it set up monthly. After all this is how all the big shows started.


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

ports down hill seems like a good shout, been there a couple of times.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Does someone want to suggest a few dates then so we can get things rolling ?

I'm very flexible so will fit in with any date thats chosen

Edit

Just looked and our regional man is called Rockmanpop and he's not logged in since May 2012 lol

Anyone fancy taking up the reigns and volunteering ?


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Sat 2nd March???


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Im Working that day, I can do Sunday the 3rd at Ports Down hill ??


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sunday sounds good !!!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weekends clash with my other hobby, prefer evenings


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I work from home so am very flexible , if you guys can arrange a mutually convenient time then I'll be there


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Count me in for Sunday


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Right now we are getting somewhere, just need to arrange the time now, evening or daytime? let me know whats best, Oh and it doesnt have to be ports down hill was just a suggestion.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just in case anyone in the south is interested, a group buy has been started for anyone wanting a new remote key fob (cut and programmed).
It actually involves a meet up, so 2 birds with one stone and all that ;-)

viewtopic.php?t=317528


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Bump

Is this meet still on chaps and if so can we get a time sorted ?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There's a bash on at Goodwood this sunday. Not sure what, think it might be Jap cars. Could maybe do Portsdown viewpoint at 9.30 or 10, quick blast over the B roads to Goodwood?

Not too early, it's a sunday 
[smiley=cheers.gif]














[smiley=rifle.gif]

Edit, tax free classics and eco mentalist euroboxes. Japs is April meet.
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... march.aspx


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

So whats the plan for Sunday .......are we going for a morning meet up??? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

delorean said:


> So whats the plan for Sunday .......are we going for a morning meet up??? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm free all day we just need to agree on a time......


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Im around tomorow, but cant do till the afternoon as Have to take my little lad to football in the morning.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Afternoon looks better then, 3 PM?

Might even put the summer wheels back on


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I should be able to get there for 3, Ill be in the still very standard black one, I suppose I could bring all the parts I have in the garage ready to go on and everyone could fit it all for me lol


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

3pm is good for me


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Bump...

count me in


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Where are you all meeting ? Ports Down Hill ? (Which, by the way, does not exist according to any mapping or GPS app !)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I've assumed it's the viewpoint, the one with the burger van.

The pub, The Churchillian, is about 100 yds away, PO6 3LS.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh Portsdown is one word, cheers for that.
It's an hours drive away for me, but have a nice day guys.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn last minute family emergency and I cant make it now...sheeeet


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Did this meet actually happen. Was checking on it for ages and no update so made plans.
An keen on one .


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All, 
Newbie owner here... stumbled across this thread. If you do an evening date, I'd do my best to make an appearance.
I'll keep an eye on the thread. :roll: 
Cheers, Greg


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

JamesRoberts said:


> Did this meet actually happen. Was checking on it for ages and no update so made plans.
> An keen on one .


Oneof us turned up, but had I checked the forum after finishing sorting the car out I'd have seen the bail outs and thought twice about it. There was another TT there but that was a coincidence, just a bloke out walking his kids.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I had an emergency at the last minute (bloody kids) but will definitely make the next one we can arrange.

Anyone about tomorrow or the following Sunday ?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You could always have a blast through the tunnels and come to the big meet at Ace in London :wink:


----------



## jprm89 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> JamesRoberts said:
> 
> 
> > Did this meet actually happen. Was checking on it for ages and no update so made plans.
> ...


I'm up for a meet on portsdown hill or somewhere in the Solent area. Need a few days notice as even though I don't work weekends il have to book it in with the Mrs!!

Jay


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm definitely up for a meet, last one was a disaster and best forgot about, if we can arrange a date and time on a weekend then I will go, need to make sure that this happens.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

mk1f4n said:


> I'm definitely up for a meet, last one was a disaster and best forgot about, if we can arrange a date and time on a weekend then I will go, need to make sure that this happens.


What happened last time Oliver?  I am due to move to the South coast next month so wouldn't mind meeting the local TTiTies


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Well to cut a long story short, no one turned up and from what I believe poor old Gone Ape drove all the way down, Sorry  . This should happen as there seems to be a lot of interest now and more people in the area. What we need to do is arrange a day and time and get it sorted, no more excuses. I will go to the next one regardless and if only 2 people turn up then so be it, It can only grow from there.

Anyway where abouts in the south are you moving to.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of the events tbh...

I am moving to Salisbury so ripe for a south coast meet and chippy


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Salisbury Ay, Very posh, Im in Hedge End Raceway lol, but spend all my time in Winchester for work, Oh and the pubs , When are you moving as we could arrange it around that time. We need to get this sorted.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Lol far from posh 

I am expecting to be moving between 18th and 22nd of May so I guess anytime after that, although will need few days to find my feet, I have literally never been around that area so will need to get a tour :lol:


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah we can arrange it for around that date or just after, Nilrem is local too, as are a couple of others so hopefully they will be up for his aswell and post that they can make it, not sure if anyone from down south is going to early edition in northampton as I will be going up Sunday morning but taking the corrado with four other mates if any wants to join the convoy.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Apologies again to all as I couldn't make the last meet especially as it was my idea in the first place [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will definately make the next meet come rain or shine...I'm due to be Stage II Wakked in May so hopefully that will go ahead as I had to cancel the last appt due to my steering rack going fo a dump.

I'll bring along my VCDS laptop so if anyone needs a Scan or TB alignment I'll be glad to help.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll be up for a meet  only down road in new forest 'Hythe'


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Lets start filling in the blanks then:

Who's interested:
Spearhunter#2

Date:
25th May onwards...

Time:
Anytime...

Location:
Jesus i can't do it all, I don't even live there yet! 

Dress code:
Super Heros Theme'd...

Additional:
-Must have a place for food, fuel and photo ops.


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Lets start filling in the blanks then:
> 
> Who's interested:
> Spearhunter#2
> ...


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Teighto said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets start filling in the blanks then:
> ...


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Come on guys get your names down, This hs to happen this time.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in....

I propose viewpoint on top of Portsdown hill as there is parking and more importantly Mick's Monster Burger Van and there's a pub across the road as well


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Lets start filling in the blanks then:

Who's interested:
Spearhunter#2
Teighto  
Mk1f4n  
Nilrem

Date:
25th May onwards...

Time:
Anytime...

Location:
Jesus i can't do it all, I don't even live there yet! 
Portsdown hill view point.

Dress code:
Super Heros Theme'd...

Additional:
-Must have a place for food, fuel and photo ops.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Can do! Would there be anyone wanting to do a cruise from Guildford? (Tunnel blasting!) Could meet in tesco car park GU2 7UN?


----------



## jprm89 (Jan 14, 2013)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Lets start filling in the blanks then:
> 
> Who's interested:
> Spearhunter#2
> ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Should be ok for this just need a time and place, Portsdown is ok, nice views, local dogging site 

Warsah even closer not fussed TBH


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I can do either warsash 5 mins from where I live  or ports down hill, good to see some names going down, we could make this a regular thing.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

There is an event organised this Sunday by TT Rs , starting in Yeovil then on to Dorchester from there on to Poole including going on a ferry and then on the Weymouth along the coast , if anyone else fancies coming along


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Always a good event....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=327161


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Mighty Tee, Will be going to that, Anyone want to drive down with me ??


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

mstew said:


> Can do! Would there be anyone wanting to do a cruise from Guildford? (Tunnel blasting!) Could meet in tesco car park GU2 7UN?


Well, I could meet you on the way somewhere I'm in Dorking so not far.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Have to double check on this, just got my uni exam timetable in  fml, at least I'll be finished by the 5th! 8)


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Lets start filling in the blanks then:
> 
> Who's interested:
> Spearhunter#2
> ...


Come on chaps... Local knowledge is key here


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ports down Hill is a nice spot with lots of twisty roads and good for photos, Only has a burger bar though, but God are they big and tasty.
This has gone quiet again so need to get this sorted out, Im also going to the TT at the Quay in poole if anyones interested in convoying down.
Are you in Salisbury yet Spearhunter ?, Also I have a complaint, That FREE sticker you kindly sent me has gone pink so I want a full money back refund lol.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Hi Oliver, Sorry about the sticker I'll make sure I refund you the -90p  You need to get a euro light unit buddy...

I am nearly there, I moved all my stuff via van yesterday and returned today so only need to drive the TT back down again next weekend. I sure am looking forward to the 500 odd miles sat in the PPs rather than shite van seats 

I am thinking I might go to Poole too 

Andy


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm still in chaps but can't do May 18th as gettting Stage II Wakked 8)


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Hi Oliver, Sorry about the sticker I'll make sure I refund you the -90p  You need to get a euro light unit buddy...
> 
> I am nearly there, I moved all my stuff via van yesterday and returned today so only need to drive the TT back down again next weekend. I sure am looking forward to the 500 odd miles sat in the PPs rather than shite van seats
> 
> ...


Cool, yeah we could meet up somewhere and cruise on down, I owe you a pint for the sticker, oh and it's Olly only my Mum calls me Oliver lol


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Oliver... Go to your room!!

Ok buddy sounds like it could be a plan, I need to get out and about and see my new world


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

This is getting close now come on people get your names down


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone fixed a date? Warsash or ports down ??


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Right we need to get this sorted, The location will be ports down hill so thats sorted, If everyone that wants to go could throw in some dates that they can do, Probably best on a weekend or evening. Come on lets get this sorted out.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Happy when ever really


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, I am local (Horndean) - been to a number of the Solent events, but now spend a fair bit of time away during the week.

Will try to come if I am about


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Im guessing its best on a weekend for everyone, I cant doi this weekend as im going to GTI International so will get it organised possibly towards end of month so people have plenty of notice, On that is anyone else heading up to GTI International could get a convoy going lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes mate going for the Sunday, there are a few on here all nearby


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

ok cool where you leaving from and at what time, Hoping to get my new poly bushed wishbones on first though as my TTs all over the place at the minute and dont trust the 2 hr drive until its done.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

About 8 from Fareham, just let me know


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

robokn said:


> About 8 from Fareham, just let me know


Ok cheers for that Ill let you know if the TT is sorted by sunday fingers crossed, Although looking at the list of things youve done to yours it might be a bit embarassing for me as only done a few bits on mine


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

it's not a competition as to can waste / spend the most :lol:


----------

